# Man on horns of dilemma



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Man on horns of dilemma
Senior jailed over deer antlers

EDMONTON -- The son of a 75-year-old man languishing in the Edmonton Remand Centre for refusing to reveal where he's hidden a world record set of deer antlers says his father may take his secret to the grave. Don Broder was whisked off in a wheelchair and jailed Friday for contempt of court for refusing to hand over the world's largest set of mule deer antlers, which are at the centre of a long-running family legal feud. 
"He promised his father on his death-bed that the antlers would never be sold," Broder's son Jeff said yesterday, standing on the steps of the Remand Centre. 

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/CalgarySun/News/2004/04/25/436180.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A case of passing the Broder Buck?

EDMONTON - Jeff Broder said Tuesday he doubts his father would ever sell the prize mule-deer antlers which are the focus of a bitter lawsuit and family feud. 
But Mark Dowse, who buys taxidermy mounts for Cabela's, a chain of hunting and fishing stores based in Sidney, Neb., said Tuesday he has spoken five or six times in the past year with an American man who apparently bought the antlers and is now trying to sell them. 
Cabela's has a large catalogue business and nine retail stores. Taxidermy mounts hang in each store to attract customers. Dowse's job is to purchase the mounts, and he has never paid more than $30,000 US for an item. 
Cabela's already owns three of the four world-record mule-deer trophies and would buy the Broder Buck if the price was right, Dowse said. 

http://www.canada.com/calgary/calga....html?id=282c7236-ede7-4041-9123-96fb9687816d


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Antler fight back in court 

Don Broder has defied the court order to give up the deer head and was found in contempt of court Friday, and again on Monday.	

http://calgary.cbc.ca/regional/servlet/View?filename=ca_antlers20040429


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Record deer trophy sold in secret

EDMONTON -- Don Broder can't hand over a prize set of antlers because he sold them for $171,000 US eight months before a civil trial into their ownership, a lawyer for six of his relatives said Thursday.
Broder and one of his sons could ultimately be charged with perjury and obstruction of justice, Court of Queen's Bench Justice Myra Bielby said after hearing the revelation.

http://www.canada.com/calgary/calga....html?id=8dbe0005-2f23-42e3-99fa-1dd320ebf2fc


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

$171,000!!!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This story gets more interesting as I follow it over time. To be continued......


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Senior released from jail after deer deal

EDMONTON -- A 75-year-old man was ordered released from custody yesterday after a judge was told a deal had been reached to buy back a prize set of deer antlers from their U.S. owner. Don Broder spent 10 days in the Edmonton Remand Centre after being found in contempt of court for failing to turn over the antlers to the estate of his father, who shot the world-record mule deer in 1926. 

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/CalgarySun/News/2004/05/04/446307.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Feuding family can sell antlers, judge decides

EDMONTON -- Big-game trophy collectors have a month to submit bids for world-record deer antlers that are the subject of a bitter family feud, an Alberta judge ruled yesterday.
Madam Justice Myra Bielby of the Court of Queen's Bench made the decision despite a significant wrinkle: the prized head is now in the possession of a Montana man.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20040609/DEER09/TPNational/Canada


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

What a fiasco! IMO, the selling of these tremendous trophies gives all of hunting a bad name in the eyes of the non-hunter, and it is very disrespectful of the animal itself.

Dan


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Trophy deer antlers sold, former owner fined 
http://edmonton.cbc.ca/regional/servlet/View?filename=ed_antlers20040713

Edmonton - An elderly man who went to jail over a set of deer antlers says he isn't sorry he lied to the court and his family about selling the trophy rack, which had belonged to his father.

"The court was trying to steal them from me," the 75 year old said outside court Tuesday, after being fined $53,000 in the convoluted case.

The case began in 1997, when Don Broder's siblings started court proceedings to have the trophy rack  shot by their father in 1926  sold and the money divided. 

Don Broder fought to keep the antlers, insisting that he had promised his father, on his deathbed, that he would keep the deer head in the family. He lost that fight in March, and the court ordered him to turn over the antlers. 

But he refused, once again citing his promise to his father, was found in contempt of court and jailed on April 22. He sat in jail for 10 days, before admitting that he had sold the rack  months before he lost the court case. 

Tuesday, Don Broder said he isn't sure why he lied about where the antlers were. 

"I was probably out of my mind at that time," he said. "Because of the pressure, because of the pressure that you're put into at that time." 

Broder's lawyer says they plan to appeal the $53,000 fine, the original lawsuit decision which said his siblings had a right to a share in the antlers and his contempt of court conviction, for which he spent 10 days in jail. Broder says the judge in the case was "biased and prejudiced from day one." 

Ed Broder shot the deer in 1926, and died in 1968 without a will. The antlers didn't become an issue until almost 30 years after his death. 

Don Broder had possession of the antlers since 1973, but in 1997 his six siblings launched the lawsuit to have the trophy antlers sold and the money divided. 

The antlers are famous in hunting circles, still holding the world record for a non-typical mule deer.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Broder buck

On June 8 the bidding period began, with offers to be submitted in writing to the court clerk. After a month, the judge announced that only one bid was received. Of course, it was from Schaufler. He bid $225,000, the amount he had offered a month earlier.

http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/journalgazette/sports/10180052.htm


----------

